# where to buy genuine steroids???



## poby4255 (Nov 30, 2016)

Hi guys (and girls), 

I'm total newbie when it comes to roids, though I've been lifting weights for like 15 yrs. I'm 33 now. 
I've done my first-ever cycle with test and primobolan depot (8 weeks) and the results were amazing - for like a month!  Then it immediately went away adn I look as skinny as before. I think the stuff I bought wasn't strong enough. The producer was Hardcore Labs (Romania). 
Do you know any good and genuine webshop where I can buy the real stuff? Something to send to central Europe. I noticed some Scandinavian webshops. Are they to be trusted?? 

Also, any recommendations for a good cycle to get cut look with only little bit of extra muscle mass (max 5kg extra)? I really like Primo, so something to combine with?

Thanks!


----------



## Bosco200 (Nov 30, 2016)

This isn't a source board, no one will help with that.  What were your stats before and after cycle.  Did you pct?  What was your diet like, because I guarantee if you drop that much weight in 4 weeks like you say, your diet was shit.  AAS aren't magic.  Also if you're a total newbie to AAS then you shouldn't have jumped into them in the first place, there is endless amounts of info on here, read read and read.  And then read again.


----------



## snake (Nov 30, 2016)

Sorry but you're not going to find anyone to help you buy illegal drugs here. I'm not sure what the laws are where you reside but in the US the sale of AAS can cause some problems in your current lifestyle.


----------



## CardinalJacked (Nov 30, 2016)

idk where to get those. 

But if you need an ark, I NOAH guy. 

lol


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 30, 2016)

genuine steroids?? We only know legit steroids here


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 30, 2016)

my local super market.  they are just awesome


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 30, 2016)

Buy walmart steaks. Those cows are pumped with so much tren, you'll be running a tren cycle just eating a steak a day.

Pro-Tip - for huge gainz, eat the steak raw. The cooking can kill the tren...


----------



## tunafisherman (Nov 30, 2016)

I heard you get them from genuine guys and girls....


----------



## stonetag (Nov 30, 2016)

Welcome to the genuine UG.


----------



## automatondan (Nov 30, 2016)

Welcome to the UG, I see you read our rules thoroughly....


----------



## TrickWilliams (Nov 30, 2016)

Ginuwine sells genuine drugs...But you have to ride his pony. Jump on it!


----------



## SkinnyAssShotgun (Nov 30, 2016)

Does anybody know where I can find Ginuwine's Pony?
I know a guy that'll take one for the team


----------



## SkinnyAssShotgun (Nov 30, 2016)

But seriously, you know how I got my source?
I went to the gym and asked the really big guy.
And I still haven't done my first cycle yet, why?
Because I'm still reading, I hate to be the guy on here that post how I did a 8-week cycle and look really good and then lost everything after, and if anybody knows any good sources


----------



## SkinnyAssShotgun (Nov 30, 2016)

In other words keep reading all you can until you find a source and by then you should be equipped with enough knowledge to run your cycle proper


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 30, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> genuine steroids?? We only know legit steroids here



Dr. Tillacle released a new line of genuine steroids recently. Still comes with a lucky cat foot.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 1, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Dr. Tillacle released a new line of genuine steroids recently. Still comes with a lucky cat foot.



I hope he still got the sust 875


----------



## MS1605 (Dec 1, 2016)

https://lmgtfy.com/?q=genuine+steroids


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 1, 2016)

poby4255 said:


> Hi guys (and girls),
> 
> I'm total newbie when it comes to roids, though I've been lifting weights for like 15 yrs. I'm 33 now.
> I've done my first-ever cycle with test and primobolan depot (8 weeks) and the results were amazing - for like a month!  Then it immediately went away adn I look as skinny as before. I think the stuff I bought wasn't strong enough. The producer was Hardcore Labs (Romania).
> ...



8 weeks of primo isn't long enough.

What kind of ester was the testosterone ?

Did you do any kind of pct ?

Sounds like you had some good steroids but weren't educated on how to use them properly.

Get more of what you got before from wherever you got it.

Then do it properly.


----------

